# Heimat (Aussprache)



## berndf

Zu meiner maßlosen Verblüffung gibt der Duden als einzige Ausprache die mit langem "a" an. Natürlich ist dies etymologisch korrekt. Ich würde aber behaupten, dass die Aussprache mit kurzem "a" in der modernen Standardsprache in (zumindest in Deutschand) die ganz überwiegende ist und dass die Angabe im Duden, wo die Aussprache mit kurzem "a" nicht einmal erwähnt wird, schlicht wirklichkeitfremd ist. Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Lykurg

Sehe ich genauso - ich spreche es nur kurz aus, wüßte auch im Moment niemanden in meinem Umfeld, der es lang ausspricht (auch wenn ich das Wort zugegebenermaßen nicht täglich höre). Vielleicht müßte man bei einem der betreffenden Verbände anrufen. 

In jedem Fall ist die kurze Aussprache verbreitet genug, um eine Erwähnung zu verdienen.


----------



## berndf

Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## evanovka

Hm... wie kurz ist den kurz oder ab wann ist länger lang?
Ich mache zwischen den a's in z. B. Fall und Heimat einen deutlichen Unterschied. Mein Heimat-a ist eher wie das (mein ) zweite a in Fahrrad - also für mich weder lang noch kurz, unbetont, gänzlich unscheinbar


----------



## Frank78

Kurzes a wäre doch wie "Heimatt"!? Das hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört. 

Ich sprechs immer lang "Heimaht".


----------



## berndf

evanovka said:


> Hm... wie kurz ist den kurz oder ab wann ist länger lang?
> Ich mache zwischen den a's in z. B. Fall und Heimat einen deutlichen Unterschied. Mein Heimat-a ist eher wie das (mein ) zweite a in Fahrrad - also für mich weder lang noch kurz, unbetont, gänzlich unscheinbar


 
Ja, das kommt sicher hinzu. Heuhochdeutsch hat eigentlich keine Vokalquantitätsunterscheidung in unbetonten Silben. Normalerweise werden Vokale dort automatisch kurz, während die Vokalqualität unverändert bleibt, so wie in zurück, wo das "u" kurz aber trotzdem  und nicht [ʊ] ausgesprochen wird. Bei "a" existiert natürlich das Problem, dass die Qualitäten des langen und des kurzen "a" gleich sind und das lange und kurze "a" in unbetonten Silben tatsächlich schwer zu unterscheiden sind.

Im großen und ganzen habe ich den Eindruck, dass oberdeutsche und ostdeutsche Sprecher etwas eher dazu neigen, das "a" in Heimat lang auszusprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich spreche es mit zwei betonten Silben aus, beide sind etwa gleich lang.
Ich kenne aber *Dialekte*, in denen das anders ist.

Beispiel: Aussprache wie "Hahmed" - dabei ist "ed" kurz, "d" stimmlos aber unbehaucht.

Die Form mit kurzgesprochenem "a" habe ich außerhalb von Dialekten noch nicht bewusst wahrgenommen.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Kurzes a wäre doch wie "Heimatt"!? Das hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört.
> 
> Ich sprechs immer lang "Heimaht".


Lykurg kommen aus derselben Ecke und spreche wahrscheinlich ähnlich: das, was Hamburger unter "neutralem" Deutsch verstehen; in etwa so, wie die Tagesschausprecher sprechen, nur natürlich nicht so übertrieben akzentuiert. In dieser Variante des Deutschen sind "Hai-matt" und "Heimat" tatächlich ununterscheidbar.

Ich habe jetzt noch mal einen Kollegen aus Berlin und einen aus Frankfurt gefragt; der Fankfurter spricht es "undefinierbar dazwischen" aus, in etwa wie Evanovka es beschrieb und der Berliner eindeutig kurz.


----------



## Lykurg

Hutschi said:


> Ich spreche es mit zwei betonten Silben aus, beide sind etwa gleich lang.
> Ich kenne aber *Dialekte*, in denen das anders ist.
> 
> Beispiel: Aussprache wie "Hahmed" - dabei ist "ed" kurz, "d" stimmlos aber unbehaucht..


Walter Kempowskis veröffentlichtes Tagebuch zur Wiedervereinigung (das auch lauter gesamtdeutsche Dialektzitate enthält) trägt sogar den Titel "Hamit"


----------



## Frank78

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, in der Tagesschau höre ich es mit langem A, oder ich kanns nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Derselbe

Heimat mit kurzem A - also wie in _satt _oder _Ratte _- kommt mir sehr seltsam vor. Das habe ich, glaube ich, noch nie gehört.
Ich spreche es in etwa wie in _Tag _oder _Unrat _aus.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Heimat mit kurzem A - also wie in _satt _oder _Ratte _- kommt mir sehr seltsam vor. Das habe ich, glaube ich, noch nie gehört.
> Ich spreche es in etwa wie in _Tag _oder _Unrat _aus.


Du kommt aus Mittelfranken, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oder? (Ich versuche aus den Antworten vor meinem geistigen Auge eine Karte zusammenzusetzten.)


----------



## Derselbe

Jetzt wo du Franken sagst, fällt mir auf, dass ich meine Aussage revidieren muss. In Franken würde man es niemals mit langem A aussprechen. Eher wie "Heimadd" (evtl in Richtung Hahmadd). Sogar extrem kurz. 

Der Grund, wieso mir das vorher nicht aufgefallen ist, ist, dass in meinem Kopf zwei sprachliche Parallelwelten existieren. In der normalen Welt ist für mich das kurze A unvorstellbar. Im fränkischen Kontext dagegen normal - allerdings empfinde ich es nur als nicht störend, wenn ich mir den Rest auch deutlich fränkisch ausgesprochen vorstelle. In einem sonst einigermaßen standarddeutsch ausgeprochenen Kontext, kann mich das ein kures A nach wie vor nicht vorstellen.


----------



## sokol

evanovka said:


> Hm... wie kurz ist den kurz oder ab wann ist länger lang?
> Ich mache zwischen den a's in z. B. Fall und Heimat einen deutlichen Unterschied. Mein Heimat-a ist eher wie das (mein ) zweite a in Fahrrad - also für mich weder lang noch kurz, unbetont, gänzlich unscheinbar


Mir ist's ebenso gegangen ("was soll da bitte lang sein?!?" ). "Heimat" = sogar schwachtoniges "a" bei mir (also a-Schwa), das meinst du ja vielleicht hier auch, also: "Heim[ɐ]t"

Ich erinnere mich nicht, jemals die Aussprache "Heim[a:]t" gehört zu haben - bin erst durch diesen Thread darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden. 
Die Aussprache-Angabe des Duden empfinde ich nicht nur weltfremd, sondern sogar irreführend - obwohl (offenbar, wie oben bestätigt) teilweise diese Aussprache zu hören ist. (Irreführend deshalb, weil der Duden ja doch den Anspruch hat, für den ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum gültig zu sein.)


berndf said:


> Im großen und ganzen habe ich den Eindruck, dass oberdeutsche und ostdeutsche Sprecher etwas eher dazu neigen, das "a" in Heimat lang auszusprechen.


Bayern sicherlich nicht (d. h., bairische Dialektsprecher) - in bayrisch-österreichischen Dialekten gibt es keine Langvokale in unbetonten Silben, allein der Versuch, Langvokale in unbetonten Silben zu sprechen (wie etwa beim Erlernen der tschechischen Sprache erforderlich ) bereitet schon erhebliche Problem (auch mir, ganz nebenbei).

Im Dialekt heisst es sowohl in Bayern als auch in Österreich sicher immer "Hoam[ɐ]t" oder "H[a:]m[ɐ]t".



Derselbe said:


> Heimat mit kurzem A - also wie in _satt _oder _Ratte _- kommt mir sehr seltsam vor. Das habe ich, glaube ich, noch nie gehört.
> Ich spreche es in etwa wie in _Tag _oder _Unrat _aus.


Wie oben erklärt, mein sprachliches Empfinden ist da genau umgekehrt - ich kann mir's mit langem "a" einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Dan2

Ich habe zwei kleine Deutsch-Englische Wörterbücher (Langenscheidt, Bantam).
Beide geben nur langes [a] an.


----------



## Sowka

Derselbe said:


> Heimat mit kurzem A - also wie in _satt _oder _Ratte _- kommt mir sehr seltsam vor. Das habe ich, glaube ich, noch nie gehört.
> Ich spreche es in etwa wie in _Tag _oder _Unrat _aus.



Hallo allerseits 

Ich empfinde das ganz genauso. Ich spreche das "A" eher lang aus (wie in _Tag_ oder _Unrat_), aber nicht betont. Der Schwerpunkt liegt ganz eindeutig auf "*Hei*-".


----------



## berndf

Ei, ei, ei. Das ist ja ein rechter Flickenteppich. Keine meiner Theorien über eine regionale Verteilung hat sich in irgend einer Weise als haltbar erwiesen und ich sehe hier keinerlei Systematik.

Sokol, das Problem, lange Vokalen in unbetonten Silben zu spechen existiert nicht nur für bajuwarische Dialekte. Man findet dies in den verschiedensten Dialekten germanischer Sprachen. Laut Duden wird z.B. "Status" entsprechen dem Lateinischen im Plural mit langem "u" gesprochen. Ich warte schon seit Jahren darauf, dass es jemandem gelingt dies auszusprechen, ohne dass die Betonung auf die zweite Silbe rutscht - unmöglich! Es gibt aber zumindest auf -at endende Wörter bei denes es möglich ist ("Unrat" spreche ich übrigens mit einem langen "a"; bei "Fahrrad" aber komischerweise das zweite "a" kurz). ... Sehr mysteriös alles.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Laut Duden wird z.B. "Status" entsprechen dem Lateinischen im Plural mit langem "u" gesprochen. Ich warte schon seit Jahren darauf, dass es jemandem gelingt dies auszusprechen, ohne dass die Betonung auf die zweite Silbe rutscht - unmöglich! Es gibt aber zumindest auf -at endende Wörter bei denes es möglich ist ("Unrat" spreche ich übrigens mit einem langen "a"; bei "Fahrrad" aber komischerweise das zweite "a" kurz). ... Sehr mysteriös alles.



Das Fahrrad behandele ich genauso. Im Grunde spreche ich oft beide "A"s kurz aus, je nach allgemeiner Satzmelodie, glaube ich; sonst das erste lang, das zweite kurz.

Bezüglich des Plurals von "Status" sind mir zwei Ideen gekommen:

1) Sich im Rhythmus des Wortes an das Wort "Unrat" anzupassen.
2) Sich ein norddeutsches _Stadthuus_ zu denken und das "h" leise zu unterschlagen 

So müsste es doch funktionieren, nicht wahr? Ich hab's eben im Auto vor mich hingesprochen, und mir klang's gut.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Laut Duden wird z.B. "Status" entsprechen dem Lateinischen im Plural mit langem "u" gesprochen. Ich warte schon seit Jahren darauf, dass es jemandem gelingt dies auszusprechen, ohne dass die Betonung auf die zweite Silbe rutscht - unmöglich! Es gibt aber zumindest auf -at endende Wörter bei denes es möglich ist ("Unrat" spreche ich übrigens mit einem langen "a"; bei "Fahrrad" aber komischerweise das zweite "a" kurz). ... Sehr mysteriös alles.


Sehr interessant! 

Jedenfalls, was österreichische Sprecher betrifft (selbst ausgebildete, professionelle (Nachrichten)-Sprecher), glaube ich nicht, dass irgendwer auch nur imstande wäre, ein langes "a" in unbetonter Silbe "-at/-ad" zu finden. (Das gilt sicher auch für "Unrat".) Persönlich glaube ich aber, dass die meisten (so wie ich) gar nicht wissen, dass der Duden das vorschreibt.


----------



## Hutschi

Wieso ist die Silbe unbetont? Es sind beide Silben betont.

Im Lied "unsre Heimat, das sind nicht nur ..." haben Heimat" jeweils halbe Noten, die anderen angegebenen Wörter Viertelnoten.

In normaler Sprache spreche ich beide Silben betont und lang. Das kann natürlich an meinem "inneren" Wörterbuch liegen.

Den Unterschied sieht man beim Vergleich mit "Automat". Auch hier ist "mat" langh und betont. "Auto" hat zusammen etwa die gleiche Länge, wie "mat"

Regional kann es (wie wir gesehen haben) sehr unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> Wieso ist die Silbe unbetont? Es sind beide Silben betont.


Nun - ich spreche da natürlich nur für meine Region und die mir bekannten Dialekte: und da ist die 2. Silbe von "Heimat" definitiv unbetont. 2 betonte Silben gibt es im Deutschen ja oft, aber bei "Heimat" ist in Österreich definitiv nur 1 Silbe betont, und das ist die 1.
Offenbar ist das nicht überall so, was für mich eine kleiner Überraschung ist (und eine lehrreiche ).


----------



## Hutschi

sokol said:


> Nun - ich spreche da natürlich nur für meine Region und die mir bekannten Dialekte: und da ist die 2. Silbe von "Heimat" definitiv unbetont. 2 betonte Silben gibt es im Deutschen ja oft, aber bei "Heimat" ist in Österreich definitiv nur 1 Silbe betont, und das ist die 1.
> Offenbar ist das nicht überall so, was für mich eine kleiner Überraschung ist (und eine lehrreiche ).



Alles klar. Das kannte ich bisher nur aus Dialekten.


----------



## Dan2

Hutschi said:


> Wieso ist die Silbe unbetont? Es sind beide Silben betont. ...
> In normaler Sprache spreche ich beide Silben betont und lang.


Findest Du aber nicht, dass die erste Silbe _stärker_ betont ist?

Was meint Ihr über die (von der?) Aussprache dieses Wortes, die man bei dict.cc Sprecher Halmafelix hört?


----------



## trbl

berndf said:


> Sokol, das Problem, lange Vokalen in unbetonten Silben zu spechen existiert nicht nur für bajuwarische Dialekte. Man findet dies in den verschiedensten Dialekten germanischer Sprachen. Laut Duden wird z.B. "Status" entsprechen dem Lateinischen im Plural mit langem "u" gesprochen. Ich warte schon seit Jahren darauf, dass es jemandem gelingt dies auszusprechen, ohne dass die Betonung auf die zweite Silbe rutscht - unmöglich!



Bist du dir sicher, dass sie es nicht aussprechen _können_? Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ich wüsste nicht, was daran schwierig sein soll, das U in einer unbetonten Silbe lang auszusprechen? Ist doch z.B. in *Ka*bul auch so.  


Was "Heimat" angeht, schließe ich mich evanovka an. Das A ist bei mir weder wirklich kurz noch lang, wobei mir ein sehr kurzes A wie in "Ratte" eher auffallen würde als ein langes. In Komposita wie "Heimatstaat" spreche ich das A hingegen kurz aus.


----------



## Hutschi

Dan2 said:


> Findest Du aber nicht, dass die erste Silbe _stärker_ betont ist?
> 
> Was meint Ihr über die (von der?) Aussprache dieses Wortes, die man bei dict.cc Sprecher Halmafelix hört?



Es könnte sein, dass die erste Silbe stärker betont ist. Das hängt dann von der Verwendung im Satz ab. Wenn der Satz eine trochäische Struktur hat, passt es sich an.

PS: Man könnte vielleicht sagen, dass "Hei" einer Hebung der Tonhöhe entspricht und "mat" einer Senkung. Zugleich wirkt "Hei" etwas gespannt (durch den Diphtong), während "mat" entspannter wirkt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wieso ist die Silbe unbetont? Es sind beide Silben betont.
> 
> Im Lied "unsre Heimat, das sind nicht nur ..." haben Heimat" jeweils halbe Noten, die anderen angegebenen Wörter Viertelnoten.
> 
> In normaler Sprache spreche ich beide Silben betont und lang. Das kann natürlich an meinem "inneren" Wörterbuch liegen.
> 
> Den Unterschied sieht man beim Vergleich mit "Automat". Auch hier ist "mat" langh und betont. "Auto" hat zusammen etwa die gleiche Länge, wie "mat"
> 
> Regional kann es (wie wir gesehen haben) sehr unterschiedlich sein.


Ich weiss nicht, ob es Dir aufgefallen ist, aber Du benutzt in deiner Argumentation die Konzepte _Betonung, Vokallänge_ und _Silbengewicht_ recht undiskriminiert. Nur wird im Deutschen, im Gegensatz zum Altgriechischen, Betonung durch Lautstärke und nicht durch Länge ausgedrückt. Meist fallen die Begriffe ja auch zusammen; unbetonte Silben sind meist leicht und enthalten meist nur kurze Vokale. In Fällen wie _Heimat_ und _Unrat_ scheint dies aber nicht zu stimmen, zumindest nicht für alle Sprecher.

_Automat _stellt hier keine Besonderheit da, da es aus zwei leichten, unbetonten Silben gefolgt von einer schweren betonten besteht (_Au-to-*mat*_).

So ganz glauben mag ich Dir noch nicht, dass Du wirklich ['haI'ma:t] sagst. In der beigefügten Aufnahme sage ich zuerst ['haI,ma:t] und dann ['haI'ma:t]. Sagst Du wirklich letzteres? Das wäre nämlich, wie Du einen Schiffsmaat grüssen könntest: "Hi Maat!".


----------



## berndf

trbl said:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass sie es nicht aussprechen _können_?  Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ich wüsste nicht, was  daran schwierig sein soll, das U in einer unbetonten Silbe lang  auszusprechen? Ist doch z.B. in *Ka*bul auch so.


Mein  Verständnis ist, dass die deutsche Standardaussprache ['ka:.bul] ist,  aber nicht ['ka:.bʊl], d.h. das "u" ist zwar kurz, hat aber die  Qualität eines langen "u", ähnlich wie in "zurück".




trbl said:


> Was "Heimat" angeht, schließe ich mich evanovka an.  Das A ist bei mir weder wirklich kurz noch lang, wobei mir ein sehr  kurzes A wie in "Ratte" eher auffallen würde als ein langes. In  Komposita wie "Heimatstaat" spreche ich das A hingegen kurz  aus.


Hmmm... Vielleicht unterscheiden wir im Deutschen bei  unbetonten Silben nicht zwischen _lang_ und _kurz_, sondern  zwischen _kurz_ und _sehr kurz_. Das ist mir auch schon durch  den Kopf gegangen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es Dir aufgefallen ist, aber Du benutzt in deiner Argumentation die Konzepte _Betonung, Vokallänge_ und _Silbengewicht_ recht undiskriminiert. Nur wird im Deutschen, im Gegensatz zum Altgriechischen, Betonung durch Lautstärke und nicht durch Länge ausgedrückt. Meist fallen die Begriffe ja auch zusammen; unbetonte Silben sind meist leicht und enthalten meist nur kurze Vokale. In Fällen wie _Heimat_ und _Unrat_ scheint dies aber nicht zu stimmen, zumindest nicht für alle Sprecher.
> 
> _Automat _stellt hier keine Besonderheit da, da es aus zwei leichten, unbetonten Silben gefolgt von einer schweren betonten besteht (_Au-to-*mat*_).
> 
> So ganz glauben mag ich Dir noch nicht, dass Du wirklich ['haI'ma:t] sagst. In der beigefügten Aufnahme sage ich zuerst ['haI,ma:t] und dann ['haI'ma:t]. Sagst Du wirklich letzteres? Das wäre nämlich, wie Du einen Schiffsmaat grüssen könntest: "Hi Maat!".



"Automat" spreche ich je nach Situation unterschiedlich. Die Erste Silbe ist betont (eventuell Nebenbetonung) oder unbetont.

Mein Punkt war, das ich "mat" in "Heimat" und "Automat" praktisch fast gleich ausspreche. 

EIn Problem besteht hier aber noch: Da ich es "bewusst" ausspreche, um es auszusprechen, klingt es sicherlich anders, als wenn ich es in einem normalen Satz verwende. Ich bin nicht genügend geübt, das zu vermeiden. 
Bei "hi, Maat" ist eine Pause zwischen den Silben und "Maat" scheint leicht gespannt zu sein.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Mein Punkt war, das ich "mat" in "Heimat" und "Automat" praktisch fast gleich ausspreche.


Wirklich? Auch mit derselben Betonung? Das wäre dann so, wie ich es beim zweiten Mal gesagt habe. Kannst Du uns beide Wörter einmal hören lassen?

Moderatornotiz: Posten von kurzen Hörproben ist hiermit in diesem Thread generell freigegeben.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Wirklich? Auch mit derselben Betonung? Das wäre dann so, wie ich es beim zweiten Mal gesagt habe. Kannst Du uns beide Wörter einmal hören lassen?
> 
> Moderatornotiz: Posten von kurzen Hörproben ist hiermit in diesem Thread generell freigegeben.



Das geht, leider aber erst morgen, weil ich kein Mikrofon hier habe.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das geht, leider aber erst morgen, weil ich kein Mikrofon hier habe.


Keine Eile.


----------



## Hutschi

Ausspracheprobe: http://www.hutschi.com/Heimat.mp3

Das letzte Beispiel ist am neutralsten. Ich habe es mehrmals gesprochen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, weil man es leicht überbetont.

PS: Die Betonung ändert sich in Zusammensetzungen: http://www.hutschi.com/Heimat1.mp3


----------



## berndf

Danke Hutschi.
im ersten File höre ich [,haI'ma:t], d.h. Betonung auf der Endsilbe, wie in Automat. Bei Automat höre ich eine "Au" als Nebentonsilbe und "mat" als Haupttonsilbe.
Ein so gesprochenes "Heimat" kommt mir gänzlich unvertraut vor.

Im zweiten File höre ich  ['haI,ma:t].


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Zu meiner maßlosen Verblüffung gibt der Duden als einzige Ausprache die mit langem "a" an. Natürlich ist dies etymologisch korrekt. Ich würde aber behaupten, dass die Aussprache mit kurzem "a" in der modernen Standardsprache in (zumindest in Deutschand) die ganz überwiegende ist und dass die Angabe im Duden, wo die Aussprache mit kurzem "a" nicht einmal erwähnt wird, schlicht wirklichkeitfremd ist. Wie seht Ihr das?


 

Seh ich auch so.

Bewusst habe ich dieses "Heimaaaaaaaaaat" noch nie gehört.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir können einen Reimtest machen:

Reimt sich die letzte Silbe von Heimat auf "hat" oder auf "Rat"? Worauf gegebenenfalls sonst? (in welcher Gegend?)
Oder gibt es andere Reime?

(Einen "echten" Reim habe ich nicht gefunden, da der über zwei Silben gehen müsste).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> (Einen "echten" Reim habe ich nicht gefunden, da der über zwei Silben gehen müsste).


In der Tat. Darum hast Du wohl auch keine gefunden (ich übrigens auch nicht).

Wenn man aber mal die Betonung ignoriert, hätte ich nicht die geringsten Probleme _Heimat_ mit _Platt_ oder _Stadt_ oder reimen (_In der großen Stadt sprach er das Platt wie in der Heimat._*). Aber das scheint offenbar sehr stark vom Sprecher abzuhängen.
_______________________
_*Auweia!_


----------



## Lykurg

_Er strampelte auf seinem Leihrad
frisch, fromm und fröhlich Richtung Heimat_. 

Ist nur wenig aussagekräftig, weil "Rad" ja auch eher kurz sein kann (und bei mir ist). Der Geheimrat käme eher infrage, da sträuben sich bei mir aber die Haare.
_
Der Präsident in diesem Beirat
denkt oft ans Geld, nie an die Heimat. 
_ 
(Da würde ich beim Lesen dazu neigen, gewohnheitswidrig das "-rat" zu verkürzen, um nicht "-mat" lang sprechen zu müssen.)

Dein Plattverschen wird noch schöner,  wenn man es etwas vermundartet - "Inner greoten S-tadt s-pr(o)ch er das Pladd wie inner Heimadd"


----------

